# 2WW - Swimming after et



## Jane.w (Aug 13, 2004)

Hello, 

I am hoping someone will beable to give me an idea of how long i should wait before swimming. I had my embryo transfer today and was told to wait 2 weeks which seems quite a long time??

Many thanks

Jane


----------



## gihickman (Jun 13, 2002)

Hi,

I think most people prefer to see the result of their treatment before they go swimming. After all the (possibly) money and emotional effort you have invested in your treatment you would want your embies to have the best possible chance to settle into their new home before you go for a dip or a soak in the bath.

Good luck with the rest of your treatment.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Jane to Fertility friends, I am not a nurse, but just so happen to be reading the Zita West book and she states that you must not go swimming during the 2ww or have hot baths, but no explanation, so although it may seem like a while, it might be just what your body needs to get you that BFP, so take it easy and good luck x

DH reckons it may stretch tummy muscles ? just a stab in the dark lol


----------



## Jane.w (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks to both of you, i will just have to sweat it out then.
I am off on holiday you see.

Plenty of rest then !

Thanks again

Jane


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh nooooo, have a fabulous holiday and try and relax, I am sure a dip in the water won't hurt, but I guess I wouldn't risk it till I heard for sure, could you ring the clinic, I hope one of the nurses answers you, I found this http://www.ivf.com/ivffaq.html which says;

What about other activities? How soon can I resume my normal routine? 
A: The IVF team recommends that the patient be sedentary for a full 24 hours following pre-embryo placement in the uterus. Strenuous exercises such as jogging, horseback riding, swimming, etc. should be avoided until pregnancy is confirmed. Otherwise, the patient is free to return to her regular activities.

----

Which would make you think its the swimming so dipping would be ok, but then others just say you must not swim or have baths, so all confused now, sorry I was no help ! C xxx


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Its the germs girls!!!!!!!!!! Not so much the activity. If you go to any kind of public pool you are quite simply at risk of infection (how many times have you got athletes foot or ear infections?). In the first trimester of pregnancy, before the placenta kicks into place and holds everything in, you are vulnerable to infection which can be the biggest cause of spontaneous abortion. Its just not worth it. The best activity in the first 12 weeks is gentle walking. These are of course huge precautions, and we are all walking on eggshells a bit, but why risk it? It's not like we can all have another go next month if something goes wrong, right? The rule of thumb after 12 weeks seems to be to gently return to whatever activity you did before the pregnancy, and not try and start any major new regime.

I was told that showers were better particularly in the 2ww as when you have a bath you sit in your dirt so to speak, whereas the shower everything flushes away from you. After the 2ww I've been having baths just with nothing in the water, more as a nice warm soak than for a big scrubbing session!

Hope that helps explain .....

xxx Kate


----------



## MrsP (Apr 4, 2004)

Ps. I'm sure a dip in the sea would be absolutely fine for all you holiday girls, lucky things!!!


----------



## Jane.w (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi 

Thanks everso much for the info, I have got this far so will just go for a paddle I think, we did think of cancelling the holiday because of the terrible timing, but decided I will just have to relax and take it easy.

Thanks again

Jane


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Kate, makes perfect sense now lol xx


----------



## lollypop67 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi to All

We were not given any advice after embryo transfer other than to carry on as normal.  Following the advice we were given I continued swimming 4 times a week and also made love during the 2WW.  Have recently read that both should be avoided during this time. What's gone is gone but we're due to start ICSI again soon and would appreciate any 2WW practical advice anyone has.  I do appreciate you can't always trust what you read, but consistency is reassuring through an unsettling time when we're prepared to try anything.

Good luck to everyone


----------

